

HP and Meg Whitman: signs of a Silicon Valley in transition - bane
http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2011/0924/HP-and-Meg-Whitman-signs-of-a-Silicon-Valley-in-transition

======
spitfire
Sorry, how is HP transitioning to a B2B business? They started in test
equipment, and calculators. Later got into computers. THey make some of the
largest general purpose systems out there - HP super dome 128cores in a single
system. Plus they bought Tandem computer.

They are a corporate behemoth. That happened to sell printers.

